# [APP] AutoTooth



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

AutoTooth is a very small app that enables Bluetooth when the usb cable or car charger is plugged into your device. Then once the cable is unplugged bluetooth is disabled.

Suggested usages for this app would be if you bluetooth synced your phone to your car and wanted to only have bluetooth on while in the vehicle.

To achieve this all you need to do is plug the car charger in and then bluetooth will be turned on.

This can be a nice way to help save battery.

Currently $.99 in the Android Market

Market Link


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does it work on the Droid Charge?


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> Does it work on the Droid Charge?


 I don't see why it wouldn't it's only requirement is Android 2.0


----------



## flossymonster (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice! Keep up the good work.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Great idea, might have to pick this up.


----------



## Joshmccullough (Feb 2, 2012)

Very interested, but I wonder if there's any difference between the wall charger at home and the car charger, such that it would only work via car charger and not wall charger?


----------

